# Progress since may



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

I have got some pics of me from may 2004 to now. The fist pic of me was taken sometime in may when I was already heavily into my dieting and I lost quite alot of size. Anyway there a four pics of me. I have added the most recent seperately as of the 3 maximum per post. I may add another post with the may pic and now pic on the same page later. I'm sure you will let me know what your thoughts are.

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

This was taken about 2 weeks ago. I have lost the 6 pack and am quite puffy, but I know this will go when I start cutting up.

J


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

jesus christ you have put on some size, impressive shape to your bi's and tri's, what does youe diet consist of, what suppliments are you on? also how mant time a week do you train?


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

that's some good gains, man. Congrats on your progress and keep it up


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

thats some serious size man u must eat like crazy wel done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm usually eating 6-7 times a day. I am eating around 4000 calories a day and am only training 4 days a week (Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday)

I am not doing any cardio at the moment to gain as much size and strength as possible before I start cutting around March time. I am quite happy with my strength and size at the moment but cant wait to cut up as I liked my six pack and I know I left it in the gym somewhere 

I never really have trouble bulking or cutting, its just finding what works for your body. Genetics do play a part but are not everything.

Cheers lads

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

very impressive j, looking good, how big you planning to bulk to by march?

your arms look about 18" how much the measuring?

also do you feel better in you clothes at your present size? e.g fitting better etc

compared to you at 12.5 stone?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

Not sure about how big to get, maybe somewhere between 17 and 18 stone. Not sure about arm size, When I was 14.5 stone they were around 15.5-16 inches, so they are definately bigger now. 18 would be great, but they're probably around 17inches. I'm not sure I want to check!

I actually prefer the feel of my clothes when I am lighter, but I like the strength I have being heavier. I'm always in two minds about bodybuilding, I'm always caught in the middle of cutting up or bulking and always change my mind of what I want from the sport and how I want to look.

You must be about the same size as me steve (if not bigger) being 17 stone and bulking, glad to hear the bench is up to 150kg, you need to alter your text at the bottom of your posts. I squatted 170KG for 6 reps the other day so I'm not near your squat yet.

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

yeah get the tape around them,

myne are about 18 1/8" cold

i,ve added a attachment,17 stone,just taken



> I actually prefer the feel of my clothes when I am lighter


i,m the total oposite, i got muscle dysamorphia big time,


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

You look much bigger, good job. Looks to me as your face has changed shape slightly, or is that my imagenation?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah my face swells and shrinks depending on whether I'm cutting or bulking. Got to be all that chewing too :lol:

You also have to remember that I actually cut down to 12.5 stone from 16.5 stone as I was in a fitness mentality and wanted to see how fit I could get. 100m sprint in around 11 secs and could run 6 miles averaging at 5 minutes per mile. Now I have a Competition to focus on things have changed. Again :roll:

Your arms, and the rest of ya look pretty much the same size as mine. Pity you live far away, would be good to train with ya. Youve got some decent size to you steve but I'm not sure about the EVIL RED EYES... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: SCARY!

J


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

steve your chest is fu**ing huge, no wonder you bench 150kg!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

my mates 16 and he bench's 110kg 5 reps his chest his huge too, good pic steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

Currently my max bench is 160Kg, maybe a bit more. I easily benched 105Kg for 20 reps last week as a warm up.

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

> Your arms, and the rest of ya look pretty much the same size as mine. Pity you live far away, would be good to train with ya. Youve got some decent size to you steve but I'm not sure about the EVIL RED EYES


yeah i dont no why my eyes always come out like that,must be a camera trick :wink: thats a pity about the distance,it would be a good training session,a little freindly competition, would be both trying to lift more etc.



> steve your chest is fu**ing huge, no wonder you bench 150kg!!!!!!!!!!!!!


about 50" cold



> Currently my max bench is 160Kg, maybe a bit more. I easily benched 105Kg for 20 reps last week as a warm up


105kg for 20 , that is very good, i would only get about 10-12 maybe.

youd, probably get more than 160kg if you did less on the warm ups, is 160 your best ever?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

160kg is a guess as I never go below 5 reps on any exercises(I dont want to injure myself), I bench 145-150Kg for 5 reps so its got to be around 160kg.

When I was 14.5 stone my chest was 48.5 inches, so I really need to get the tape measure out again.

I reckon I would probably be able to bench more than you steve  but you would cain me on the squat and deadlift  . Whats your shoulder press like. I know our triceps lift similar weight.

Is your training buddy the same size as ya and able to keep up  ?

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

> I reckon I would probably be able to bench more than you steve but you would cain me on the squat and deadlift . Whats your shoulder press like. I know our triceps lift similar weight.
> 
> Is your training buddy the same size as ya and able to keep up ?


my shoulders are actually very strong, i do upright rows with 80kg for 6 reps,

and on the shoulder press machine i add a extra 40 kg to the machine,with dumbells i can just about chuck up 47kg in each arm and press them for 6 reps,..

i currently train by myself,and get the guys down the gym to give us a spot, i did train with a mate for about 3 yesrs,i am actually going training with him tomoorow,

we are going to do some chest and biceps as a f**k around session,just to get back into it.

had to stop as i work nights he works days,and i usually train in the morning,so just wernt compatble.

he is very stong aswell,about 5ft 8 and about 15stone,i think i just am abit stronger :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm not that far off your dumbell shoulder press. About 45kg for 6. I train by myself and get the guys down my gym to give me a spot when needed too. Have you thought about doing the show down here anymore, I reckon you should give it a go. :wink:

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

hello j, you may find them 45kg dumbells are actually 47kg, i looked at one and thought thats 45kg just in plates the bar must weigh something, so we weighed them on some scales down the gym.

and metal dumbell weighed in at 2kg heavier than they said,

test them at your gym,

i wouldnt mind doing the show, i really want to get upto about 19 stone then come in at a cut 16 stone. i,ve only got about 27 lbs to gain 

i think i,ll see what i look like at 19 stone and then determine whether to do it or not, probably get laughed off the stage 

would like to come and watch what ever happens, 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Someone already weighed them a few months back and they are about 45kg 

I'm gonna try and cut up to about 15 stone from around 17.

p.s you wont get laughed off the stage, you should see one of the people that usually enters. Doesn't even cut up or train that much.

J


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Looking good zx9rjas! Well done!

Steve you look alot bigger than the last pics i saw!

http://www.muscleweb.org/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=396


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

hello benj,

yeah ive grown alot since then,alot stronger too 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

You made great progress Jay, good size gains just shows what a bit of commitment and hard work can produce well done.

If I were you i'd concentrate a little more on you triceps just to make them a little more balanced with your biceps but your arm size looks good.


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

Suddenly I feel like a skinny wimp!

Sure, you look a little puffy, but winter is the time to be a bit bloated. Hey, you can't carve a pebble...you need a big slab of rock. Brother, you are now one big rock. You will look great when you cut up this time. I bet you could get a six-pack and stay close to 15 stone. Well done zx9rjas!!! :mrgreen:

Steve, what can I say? :shock: You are one thick dude. Awesome chest! You must have trouble buying clothes that fit. :lol:


----------

